# Poole Machinery PW 28-40



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Hi.

I did a deal with the missus that she could have some of the workshop space for use as a family games area if I could get a pool table. Some saw it as a poor decision, I disagree now there's a beer fridge in there too. So lack of space forces the following.

[skip to the end of the waffle if you like]

Sorry to make this my first post, and sorry to be doing it in a sub-forum where people enjoy their wood-turning, but figured I'll be spending some time in the other sub-forums over time - can you see where this is going yet? - and wondered if the lathe I purchased from the previous owner of the house we bought is worth anything to anyone.

I've had it for a year with grand plans of putting it to use...and haven't. Work and renovations have got in the way.

Don't get me wrong, love working with wood, but I think I'm more of a router/saw kind of guy if there is such a thing. Anyway, that's what I spend most of my time doing, square things. Not round.

[end waffle]

Does a Poole Machinery PW 28-40 in good working order mean anything to anyone? Comes with a bunch of (you're all going to hate me) chisels(?) and a spare chuck of some sort.

As you are probably aware, it's heavy. Very heavy. Took a bunch of us to move it from its previous location in the outbuildings to a new one, where it's now just in the way if I'm honest.

Based in the South West south of Bristol.

If it's worth nothing, I'll keep it as maybe I will eventually get time to have a go with it, but am at the stage where I've even been selling off my beloved spare routers and such to get money and space back in the workshop.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Oct 2013)

Put it on Evil Bay - it'll fetch decent money if it's clean.


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Depends on your definition of "decent money" & "clean". It's nice to be on a woodworking forum where you're in the same time zone as the rest of the users.


----------



## heatherw (19 Oct 2013)

You could post a photo, Im sure everyone-d like to see it.

¿somethings happened to the punctuation on my keyboard, excuse errors! Can-t find the brackets or the apostrophe.

I expect everyone would like to know which version it is, I think there were 3, one manual speed change, one semi variable and one electronic variable. that would make a lot of difference to the price.

This was the first lathe I noticed on the market, and I wanted one for years.


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Unfortunately it's hidden behind a load of MDF - don't judge me - but I will un-bury it in the light tomorrow and take a snap. There's a belt inside the unit as I had to open the top to try and find where it was attached to the bench to move it. Think there's very little chance this thing has electronics in it, but could be wrong.


----------



## CHJ (19 Oct 2013)

Poolewood PW 28-40 covers a range of differing spec machines.

Basically there is the older mechanical (pulleys and variable drive versions) and a later slimmed down (smaller castings) 3ph variable speed version.

Both are very capable machines despite being dated in design.

I use the later, and at lleast one other forum member uses the mechanical variable speed version that is fited with a very heavy 6 pole low speed motor.


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Don't suppose this gives any clues? Linked photo below (hope it works).

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/uys9e0jzsz9dl1a/WdS7j9rEyZ


----------



## CHJ (19 Oct 2013)

That's the mechanical variable speed version of the earlier model.


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

I'll take a couple more snaps tomorrow. Whilst moving it, we found the bench it was attached to was filled with poured concrete, normal? I guess to stop vibration. Anyway it certainly made a collection of seasoned builders take notice when trying to lift it.

I think it's a shame that I don't have the time, I even had a few lessons from the gentleman we bought the house and of course the lathe from before he moved and then unfortunately passed away. He clearly loved spending time using it and creating things, and I suppose that's what's lacking. I have too many other things to do and couldn't even make time. The pool table I mentioned in the first post? Still buried under "things to find a home for before I am allowed near it". The beer fridge has been there for some time though.

Thanks all for your help.


----------



## dickm (19 Oct 2013)

May or may not be relevant, but there is a Poolewood of some description advertised by a dealer in the current ScotAds for £650, "including some tools".


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Ah, but does it include a bench? :shock: 

Thank you for that. I'd rather everything went, as the chisels (they are chisels right?!) are useless to me. Would love it to go to a good home and do the previous owner proud.


----------



## katellwood (19 Oct 2013)

take a look here 

poolewood-2840-t45405.html


----------



## cambournepete (19 Oct 2013)

Wuffles":1qtwta23 said:


> Depends on your definition of "decent money" & "clean". It's nice to be on a woodworking forum where you're in the same time zone as the rest of the users.


Be careful what you assume - I can think of 2 users in Australia and 2 (inc me) in New Zealand, and a few in France...


----------



## Wuffles (19 Oct 2013)

Compared to the Festool Owners Group...? They do stuff in inches and moan about metric.


----------



## Bodrighy (19 Oct 2013)

I have the mechanical variable speed version and it is a good lathe. As you said it's heavy but stripped down manageable......just. It has a good speed range, plenty of power and torque. I am a swine for stopping lathes but haven't stopped this one yet. 

Pete


----------



## Wuffles (22 Oct 2013)

Failed on the photos thing, it's on tomorrow's list. Had some other urgent tidying to do instead apparently - it seems guests are coming next weekend and they don't like screws and tools all over the guest room floor. Fussy.


----------



## Wuffles (24 Oct 2013)

I'm clearly no David Bailey. I also couldn't move all the things away from it on my tod either. Took a few snaps of varying bits and pieces.

















The rest and the "other end of the lathe" are separate at the moment to aid in lifting, but are there at least. All of it needs a bit of a clean, but I guess that comes with the nature of the beast.

Any ideas on value (or offers via PM) would be appreciated. Could really be done with this thing being gone, would rather it went to a good home but at the same time I'd prefer not to be having my pants pulled down over the price. I guess there's a fine balance between the space required any my polkadot underwear.


----------



## bogmonster (24 Oct 2013)

Is that Axbridge in Somerset? I have a 28-40. Price wise they go from anywhere between about £100 and £300 for a working example from what I have seen. Less if it has serious issues. Condition is important as they can be hard to fix - the bearings can take out the shaft and that is very bad news. Also, the motor is difficult to replace if faulty.

For the upper end of that price a properly working machine with the large bowl attachment and mabe a scroll chuck sounds reasonable.

It is hard to say from the photos but yours does look in need of TLC and I don't see the bowl attachment or the scroll chuck so towards the lower end of the price range I would think.

Also, I can't see the bango assembly - I expect it is there but can't see it.

My lathe does have some issues so looking for a spares and repairs machine and I am close to you but maybe not willing to pay what you want. You can PM me if you are interested in selling and I can come and look.

BM


----------



## Wuffles (27 Oct 2013)

Right I'll give it a clean up and sling it up for auction I guess. I think from its weight it'll be worth more as scrap than its value as a working lathe, which is odd (and a shame).


----------



## bogmonster (28 Oct 2013)

I did notice that there are some currently on evil bay. A buy it now for 200. A starting price for 450....... and one starting for 1,500.... no bids yet so grab a bargain :? 

The 200 quid ones looks the right kind of price IMHO. Also there is a completed one for 255 with some tools which is probably not too far off base.

BM.


----------



## Wuffles (30 Jan 2014)

I finally managed to uncover this thing last night with the intention of cleaning it up and getting some photos for auction and thought to myself, well, may as well give it a whizz, make sure it works and all that.

Was actually quite fun, especially knowing I literally have all the gear to go with it, including having no idea at all of course. Now it's no longer buried, it's not as in the way as I once thought, so I reckon I'll keep it and see what else I can make apart from the pile of wood shavings I had last night. Oh, and a rather unimpressive turned piece of ropey old pine.


----------



## Dalboy (30 Jan 2014)

Wuffles":3r0obvs1 said:


> I finally managed to uncover this thing last night with the intention of cleaning it up and getting some photos for auction and thought to myself, well, may as well give it a whizz, make sure it works and all that.
> 
> Was actually quite fun, especially knowing I literally have all the gear to go with it, including having no idea at all of course. Now it's no longer buried, it's not as in the way as I once thought, so I reckon I'll keep it and see what else I can make apart from the pile of wood shavings I had last night. Oh, and a rather unimpressive turned piece of ropey old pine.



whoops there goes another one that slope catches quite a few :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (30 Jan 2014)

Oh you've done it now. It's a slippery slope you are on.


----------



## Wuffles (21 Jul 2014)

Just to resurrect this thread from the gloom of the Winter.

I've been very busy, made some bowls and blanks, tried a segmented bowl (I was luckily wearing a mask when that exploded on the lathe) so tried again with some better glue and that came out ok, but gave it away foolishly and now need to try another.

Where is a good place in the UK for getting some exotic hardwood "bits"/off-cuts? Is it something that's worth trying mail order?

Ideally looking for something with a decent contrast to the oak I have access to.


----------



## CHJ (21 Jul 2014)

Wuffles":dfsqy7mp said:


> .
> Where is a good place in the UK for getting some exotic hardwood "bits"/off-cuts? .


Yandles is not a million miles from you they have racks of exotics aimed at turners and carvers but they also usually have an oddments box in the main shed, digging around in this and a judicious selection of "shorts" or the seconds can prove more economical for the sort of pieces to meet your needs.


----------



## Wuffles (21 Jul 2014)

Absolutely right, nice one. Do you happen to know if they have a bin of bits there?


----------



## chill (22 Jul 2014)

they have an oddments bin in the main timber store, always worth raking through, Wessex Woodturners also meet there last Friday of the month, the shop is open for a short while before each meeting, start time 7 for 7.30


----------



## marcros (22 Jul 2014)

Wuffles":3uh69sqm said:


> Just to resurrect this thread from the gloom of the Winter.
> 
> I've been very busy, made some bowls and blanks, tried a segmented bowl (I was luckily wearing a mask when that exploded on the lathe) so tried again with some better glue and that came out ok, but gave it away foolishly and now need to try another.
> 
> ...



you could always fume or ebonise some of the oak that you have. At least that way the grain structure will match.


----------



## Bodrighy (22 Jul 2014)

As Marco said you can use oak and get a big difference by using wire wool soaked in lemon juice. If you are careful you can get some really lovely effects such as this. It is all one piece of wood, the stem and foot are coloured with the lemon juice / iron mixture. 'Scuse photo. 

Pete


----------



## Wuffles (22 Jul 2014)

That's pretty cool. Didn't even occur to me.


----------



## marcros (23 Jul 2014)

this is a dreadful picture of parts of a clock that I made. Unfortunately my iphone has washed out the colour and rotated the colour by 90 degrees. However, it does show fuming of oak in 2 hour increments- from 0 to 24 hours. One or two were corrected with a coloured wax to make them a touch darker than the preceding one, that was probably due to variations in the tanin level of the oak, or different temperatures in the fuming tent. I did them over the course of a couple of days to avoid having to get up every 2 hours during the night!






It never goes black like the ebonised oak does, just a very dark chocolate brown. It looks drab and horrible (almost grey/green) until you put some oil or polish on and then it transforms.


----------

